# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Nekalan varikko

## Lahti 402

Onko Jokipohjantien varikon aluella liikkuminen sallittua? 

Itse eilen kävin siellä katselemassa ja ottamassa kuvia autoista, lähinnä romurivistä. Kävin jopa käytöstä poistettujen autojen sisällä. Kaikki tämän rivin autot kahlattuani menin katselemaan auton #232 halkeamaa sen takaosassa. Tämän aikana tuli vastaan maahanmuuttajataustainen kuljettaja jonka puhetta en kauheasti ymmärtänyt. Mutta ainakin tulkitsin hänen selittävän: "Täällä ei saa olla, tai muuten tulee poliisit". No, tästä säikähtäneenä poljin sitten pian pois paikalta. 

Olen ollut varikolla ennen tuota tapausta jo 2 kertaa kesäkaudella, jolloin paikka oli lähestulkoon täynnä busseja. Henkilökuntaakin on kulkenut useasti ohi katsellen minua, kuitenkin mitään sanomatta. Toki ilkivallan riskit ovat ymmärrettäviä syitä mahdolliseen läpikulkukieltoon. Miten toimin? Tiedot olisivat mukavia, koska minulla olisi tarkoitus lähiaikoina esitellä isälleni noita vanhoja Carruksia ja niiden sisätiloja. 

Ja samalla kastan tämän ketjun yleiseksi keskusteluksi Nekalan varikosta (TKL:n että Paunun)

----------


## J_J

Henkilökohtaisena mielipiteenäni totean, että liikuttaessa yrityksen, laitoksen tai yhteisön yksityisalueella, olisi vähintäänkin fiksua, jopa suotavaa, pyytää liikuskeluun lupaa ko. aluetta hallinnoivalta taholta. Näin siitäkin huolimatta, että kyseinen alue ei ole aidattu tai muuten kulunvalvonnalla varustettu.

Näin toimien välttyy mahdollisilta ikäviltä tilanteilta, joita saattaa seurata luvattomasta alueella oleskelusta. Itse varikolla seisoviin autoihin sisälle meneminen ilman lupaa on ankarasti kielletty.

----------


## tkp

On siellä naapuritontilla käynyt poliisitkin selvittämässä ylimääräisiä vieraita, joten en suosittele ainakaan ilta-/yöaikaan pyörimään bussien ympärillä. Tulee helposti väärinkäsityksiä vierailun tarkoituksesta. Ainakaan ilman etukäteen sopimista.

----------


## 339-DF

Nekalan tilanteesta en tiedä, mutta ainakin ratikkavarikoilla suhtautuminen harrastajiin on positiivista. Ei kuitenkaan kannata mennä "haahuilemaan" noin vaan paikalle, vaan etsiä käsiinsä joku varikon henkilökuntaan kuuluva ja kysellä sitten, saako katsella ympärilleen. Varikoille tahtoo ilmestyä kaikenlaisia pahantekijöitä, eikä ulkonäkö yksin riitä kertomaan, kuka on pahalla ja kuka hyvällä asialla. Siksi kannattaa välttää väärinkäsitysten syntymistä.

----------


## Rester

Edellähän se varmaankin tuli ilmaistua; ilkivaltaa on busseille käyty tekemässä jopa varikolla saakka, joten tuollainen reaktio on ihan ymmärrettävä, jos siellä joku "tunnistamaton" hahmo pyörii autojen ympärillä. En usko, että harrastajiin kovin negatiivisesti suhtaudutaan, jos asiasta sopii etukäteen varikolla työskentelevän henkilökunnan kanssa, eikä omin lupineen lähde autojen sekaan pyörimään.

Ja TKL:n varikollahan on muutenkin mistä tahansa suunnasta tultaessa läpikulkukiellosta kertova kyltti.

----------


## vristo

Lisäksi minulle tulee mieleeni ihan oma turvallisuus: kuka korvaisi ja mitä, jos jokin vahinko sattuisi? Varikon työntekijät ovat vakuutettuja työssä ollessaan, täysin ulkopuoliset eivät tietenkään ole. Lisäksi maalikosta pieneltä tuntuva materiaalivahinko voi kuitenkin olla kustannuksiltaan huomattava.

----------


## killerpop

Jos varikolle tarvii päästä ja dokumentoida jotakin, kannattaa mennä virka-aikaan ja tosiaankin kysellä luvat.

Jokipohjantien varikolla on kautta aikojen tapahtunut ilkivaltaa, toki 2000-luvulla enemmän, mutta jo 1990-luvun lopulla oli tarkoitus aidata alue kokonaan ulkopuolisilta. Tämä ei kaiketi ole toteutunut tähän päivään mennessäkään. Läpikulkuliikenne vaan lisääntyi, kun muuan Nekalan Suurjako avasi aikanaan ovensa.

Muuan yksityisestä bussifirmasta on myös otettu minuun yhteyttä, kun heidän takapihallaan ovat harrastajat menneet omin lupinensa linja-autoihin sisälle, että viestittäisin kalustosta kiinnostuneille, että autoihin ei ole sisälle mitään asiaa, eikä koko tontille, kun siellä ei ole ketään päivystämässä. Ja etukäteen ilmoittautuminen. Kuiteskin tähänkin väkeen mahtuu monenlaisia seikkailijoita, jotka tekevät mitä mieleen juolahtaa. Se voi vaan pahimmillaan heijastua täyskieltona kaikille.

----------


## vesa.

Kuten tässä viestiketjussa on jo useampaan kertaan todettu: Kysy lupa ja sovi ajankohta niin väärinkäsityksiltä vältytään. Yhteystiedot löytyvät täältä: http://www.tampere.fi/tkl/yhteystiedot.html

Offtopic, mutta aiheeseen liittyen kuitenkin: Kyselyjä vähän erikoisempaan toimintaan tulee aina toisinaan. Varikolla on mm. kuvattu leffoja ja tv-sarjoja muutamia kertoja. Ja onpa siellä käynyt jopa sirkusakrobatiaryhmäkin harjoittelemassa esitystä, jonka he lopulta esittivät matkustajille liikkuvassa bussissa.

----------


## jpmast

Mielestäni luvan kysyminen on selvä juttu kun suunnitellaan firman varikolle yms menemistä, mutta nähtävästi se ei kaikille ole itsestään selvä asia. Ketjussa onkin mainittu mahdollisia reaktioita. Ei se ole hyvä juttu jos meneminen kielletään kokonaan muutaman harrastajan takia enkä tällä nyt osoita ketään henkilökohtaisesti. Allekirjoittanut pyytääkin, että ihmiset harkitsevat asiaa ettei tilanne kärjisty yllämainitulla tavalla ja firmat kieltävät varikolle pääsyn kokonaan. Sama asia koskee käytöstä poistettuja autoja joka ovat varikolla odottamassa kohtaloansa.

----------


## Lahti 402

Kiitos vastauksista! Tosiaan olin hölmö ja harkitsematon, kun menin aluelle luvatta. Onneksi silti säästyttiin suuremmilta sanktioilta. Ensi kerralla sitten lähestytään vierailuun viisaammin (jos uskallan enää näyttää naamaani siellä).

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Ja ehkä vähän yleisemmin vielä: joka paikkaan ei ehkä tarvitse pyytää lupaa etukäteen, varsinkin pienemmillä yrityksillä voi olla joustavat käytännöt. Vaikka epäilemättä yritykset mieluummin haluavat, että heihin ollaan etukäteen yhteydessä. Mutta hyvä perussääntö joka tapauksessa on, että jonnekin varikolle tai muualle ei pidä mennä kuvaamaan yms. ja odottaa, että joku tulee kyselemään, että mitä te teette, vaan itse pitää etsiä joku ja esitellä itsensä sekä asiansa. Hyvä alku on vaikka soittaa ovikelloa, jos varikolla huomaa konttorin tai vastaavan. Ja tämähän pätee kaikenlaisten asioiden hoitoon. Aina pitää varmistaa, että "paikalliset" tietävät kuka on ja mitä on tekemässä, vaikka asiat olisi sovittu etukäteenkin. Jos ihmiset varikolla alkavat tulla tutuiksi, pelkkä moikkaaminenkin riittää, mutta silloinkin pitää katsoa, että on tullut varmasti huomatuksi.

Vieras esittelee aina itsensä. Ja kysyä voi (lähes) aina, jos vaikka pääsisi kuvaamaan varikolle ilmestynyttä uutuutta lähempää. Siinähän sitten selviää sekin, ottaako paikka vieraita vastaan vain etukäteen sovittuna. Sitä paitsi ihmisiä jututtamalla voi saada vierailusta huomattavan paljon irti, voi kuulla kaikenlaista mielenkiintoista. Ihmiset mielellään kertovat asioita, ellei heillä satu olemaan kiire.

----------

